# GSD Rescue Info



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Is there any one particular GSD rescue that has a better reputation than others that you all either know of, volunteer at, or own? Not looking for why some might not be good, just for names of the good ones.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Austin GSD Rescue, IMHO, is the best in Texas.


----------

